# Error: Dell Loading PBR for descriptor 2...done



## majl53 (Feb 11, 2005)

have a new Dell 3000 running XP. It used to boot fine but now boots to a black screen that says "PBR for descriptor 2...corrupted" or something similar on a black screen and then says to hit control, alt, delete to restart. That is ALL I can get it to do is restart and goes to the same screen. I've used the dell Resource disk and everything else I can think of but can't get it past the error screen. Any suggestions? I put in a known good harddrive with win98 and winxp dual boot on it and it won't boot to that either because some file or partion is missing or something else is missing?!? I would think a known good hdd would boot no matter what. The Ctrl f11 doesn't work either, something about boot sector not matching. I'm stuck. Help!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Loading pbr*

Just got the exact same thing. Dell want to replace the hard drive. Complete data loss. Did you get a solution eventually?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

try running http://www.memtest86.com/ . that should c if it is memory. u might hav to remormat, sry


----------



## NCSearsproducts (Jan 30, 2006)

*Error Loading PBR ...Done (Using Dell Laptop 6000)*

Hi My name is Norm I see you have a simlar problem my Information is below. I was wondering if you got any answers to your problem or Ideas?? 

I am new to this Forum & my first time using a Forum. I do have general experince with 

compurors. Maybe some one can help me with this problem.

I have a Dell Laptop 6000 using Windows XP Home. I got an error that the disc was full. 

Windows needs 200MB I had only 199 MB Windows told me to unInstall some programs to 

make more room. I tryed to unInstall Programs and I kept getting Errors and I could not 

uninstall anything. I have a 60 gig-a-bite hard drive. I went to the Dell PC Restore which is 

a new program in Dell Computors It will restore the the Hard Drive to like new when the 

Computor was shipped. During progess of Dell PC Restore I got a error and I could not 

continue. The Ctrl f11 doesn't work either, something about boot sector not matching. 

When I re-start the computor it shows the Dell splash screen then it goes to 

a screen that says . Loading PBR ...Done. Their is a flashing cursor blinking under the 

1st line and a Black Screen. I can not get to Windows XP Home My, Desktop or Online. I 

can access F2=Setup & F12=Boot Menu during Re-Start and nothing else. The screen is 

locked. I do not know what to do from here. Can anyone Help Me? 

Thanks

Norman S.
NCSearsProducts

Your Simular Information

have a new Dell 3000 running XP. It used to boot fine but now boots to a black screen that says "PBR for descriptor 2...corrupted" or something similar on a black screen and then says to hit control, alt, delete to restart. That is ALL I can get it to do is restart and goes to the same screen. I've used the dell Resource disk and everything else I can think of but can't get it past the error screen. Any suggestions? I put in a known good harddrive with win98 and winxp dual boot on it and it won't boot to that either because some file or partion is missing or something else is missing?!? I would think a known good hdd would boot no matter what. The Ctrl f11 doesn't work either, something about boot sector not matching. I'm stuck. Help![/QUOTE]


----------



## firefly777 (May 5, 2009)

hi,
i was having this problem and when i hit ctrl / alt / delete it started running again like it was turning on.. at that time. u have to quickly press F12.. do that real quick.. otherwise u'll get back to the black screen that tells u about ur PBR error again and asks you to hit ctrl/alt/ del again...

ok so.. once u hit F12.. it should give u a screen asking to boot with a menu at the bottom.. there u can pick one of the options.. i picked "diagnostics"..
not sure what that will do but i'm then running the diff tests they have listed.

i'm not sure how much help this is.. but atleast this is one step in getting past the PBR error screen (by hitting the F12).

hope this helped a little,
sk


----------



## mvital003 (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, I tried everything and there seems to be not much possible. I do not have a cd drive on my netbook, and I cannot even reach windows to go online. I just keep getting "loading PBR for Descriptor 2... done." F12 and F2 havent helped yet and running the diagnostic in the F12 didn't find anything wrong. What do I do?


----------

